# F117 Shaba



## Micdrow (Jul 4, 2022)

Back in May we went to Kalamazoo Museum along with a tank museum and Dayton. Both Kalamazoo and Dayton have been posted before by many people here including Dayton by me in the past so really never started a thread unless there is some interests and since the last one is mainly tanks not sure if any one would be interested. Any way Kalamazoo had a surprise there when we went. Meet Shaba, the F-117. Interesting note is that every F-117 made has a name. Usually on the bomb bay door internally along with nose art. Never new that.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
6 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 4, 2022)

Post those tanks. Please.

Jeff

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 4, 2022)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Post those tanks. Please.
> 
> Jeff



Getting ready for bed as I work tonight but I can post some tomorrow. I will place a link here. Guessing the WWII general thread as not sure tanks go in Airplane museum LOL. Its really more than just tanks but has artillery, airplanes, naval guns and much more. Link to museum. You get a chance its a very nice museum.

Visit | Indiana Military Museum | Vincennes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 4, 2022)

If I get it right, the plane is signed by every single man who was assigned to this airplane, from Ground Crew to the pilots ...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2022)

Excellent shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 5, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> If I get it right, the plane is signed by every single man who was assigned to this airplane, from Ground Crew to the pilots ...



I think so but not 100 percent.

Jeff link to the tanks is here 






Indiana tank, aircraft and what not museum


So back in May I went to a small museum or what I thought would be a small museum in Indiana. Link to museum below. Turns out we spent probably half a day or more there and could have spent more time but the day we had was super hot outside. Pushed 90 plus degrees and no wind or drink. So we...



ww2aircraft.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 13, 2022)

Excellent photos! Brilliant work!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

